# next step - FET...



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Ladies, had my first IVF cycle last month and it didn't work.  We have 6 ice babies so hopefully should get a FEt cycle in before Xmas.  I have no idea how FET works, if they'll defrost all 6 and of course if they will survive.  I do not feel experienced enough to answer any posts on FET yet but I am rooting for you all and pray that I start to see some congratulations on here!  I can however sympathise with you on the 2ww, hang on in there and I will keep everything crossed for you all.  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Murf

Just wanted to say hello and I too have 6 snow babies, I have just started my first (and only I hope!) medicated FET. I know they won't defrost all 6 together, ours are in 'straws' of two so they will do this dependant on if they survive. 

I wish you all the luck in the world and lots of  .


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello!
I've just had a failed first IVF cycle. We have 2 frosties waiting for us and the treatment will start November/December this year! 
I have no idea what is involved in a FET so any advice will be greatly appreciated! I have also made an appointment to see an acupuncturist next week to see if he can help. 
After all the doom and gloom of last week I am looking forward to my months break then getting on with the next one!    
Good luck to all having treatment!
Kathryn xxx


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Katlou, sorry you didn't get your dream last time, it really is hard isn't it.  You sound really positive though so well done you!  Do you mind if I ask are you self funding or NHS?  Only wondered because you are starting your FET so soon, I have been given an apt at St Mary's for mid November, my cycle failed in September so I may get a cycle in before Xmas, not sure how FET works.  I am going to keep a close eye on this board as you can learn so much from the ladies on here.  I have no idea what to expect so am keen to see people's experiences and I hope to see lots of BFP's from FET, in fact I don't care how people get their BFP as long as they get them.  Take care. xxxxx


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Murf,
how are you? I have to stay positive as I will crumble if not. A lot of heartache has happened over the past 4 years so I have to stay strong and focused! My FET is a paid one. The clinic said that the bleeding from the IVF counts as a cycle. I have to have another cycle then on day 1 of my next cycle I can call in and start the ball rolling!
I see what you mean that it's quick! I did ask if I had to see a doctor or counsellor but they said no need to!
Oh well maybe each clinic is different. 
We may do our treatment at the same time! It may be a nice Christmas present for us both!!
Well lovely to chat hope we have BFPs soon!!
Take care
Kathryn xx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Katlou,

Don't know if you recognise my name but i was on the 2ww thread with you just a week or so ago?

Like you I got a BFN and am so dissapointed.  Apparently my embies were practically at blast stage on day 3 so the clinic advised only transfering one as they were almost 100% positive that BOTH would result in pregnancy.....somehow knowing how great quality they were made the negative result harded to accept.  Anyway...better luck next time, eh?

We are also ready to do a FET and like you our clinic says I just need to have one period after this bleed and we are ready to roll!  I have my first acupuncture session tomorrow and today I bought Pregnacare Conception vitamins which says it has things in to help implantation!  Don't know if they'll work but I'm willing to try anything!

How are you feeling?  Are you like me and now trying to concentrate on the next cycle rather than think about the past failed attempt?  God knows what I'll be like if the next one doesn't work - the old Credit card will get whacked again to pay for another cycle I dare say....

Anyway, just wanted to say 'hi' and it'll be good if we can be cycle buddies again and in the meantime keep chatting on here.  Gotta go now but nice to see you again and babydust....

Nic x x x


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Nic,
So nice to see you on here, of course I remember you. Thanks for your support last week!
Are you feeling better now? Time does make things easier. I had a horrid few days and got it out of my system by eating bad and having a few wines! Today is a new day and its back to the healthy stuff!!
I can't believe we are going through the next stage together, thats great! So its acupuncture today then? ooh let me know how it goes. I am going on monday. I am prepared to try anything! 
I would love to be your cycle buddy, Its so nice to know that you are not alone at this time! 
Take care  
Speak to you soon
Love Kathryn xx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Kathryn  

Great to hear you are feeling happy and positive and ready for this next cycle!  I sooo hope we both get that BFP this time!  

Well, today I had acupuncture for the first time in about 4 years.  In all i've had 4 ivf cycles, 3 fresh and 1 FET.  The only one that worked was the cycle that I had acupuncture beforehand so when we decided to try again after the last failed cycle I was straight on the phone to book an appointment with the same lady who done it for me the last time.  I must say it nipped abit more than I remember but this was a 'detox' session before we get down to the real nitty gritty fertility stuff so maybe I'm just full on toxins and bad vibes and that's why it hurt so much this time?  .  It was fab just sitting actually taking time to relax..ahhhh, looking forward to next weeks session already!     You will find it fantastic, I'm sure.  Have you had it before?

What I also need to do is follow your lead by eating nice healthy stuff but to be honest I have such a sweet tooth and NO WILLPOWER AT ALL  .  Well done you for deciding to be healthy and then sticking to it - I seem to talk about it but never actually get round to doing it ......maybe this time lol x x

Let me know how you get on on Monday but if you are like me and addicted to this room then no doubt I'll speak to you before then anyway!  


Gawd - this babymaking stuff is addictive isn't it? x x x x 

Babydust to all!

Nic x x x


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi All

I found out that my first fresh icsi did work on saturday, i was totally devastated !!! i have three frozen trying not to become fixed on the next treatment already.  I have my review appointment monday.  I would appreciate any advice as know nothing about the drugs or timescales for fet ??

Gemma


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Gemma,

Sorry to hear about your BFN.  Know how your feeling - experienced a negative result recently myself.

Don't really know what happens with icsi but the FET, from what I can remember, is just like the transfer you would have had previously.  Sorry, I know not much help but didn't like your question just hanging there without an answer.....

Good Luck

Nicola x x


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hi girls doin fet atm
whens the best time 2 do acupuncture  
all the best


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi ladies,i am a newbie,mind if i join ye's?
i had been following the 2ww board and i'm sad to see some of us on here now but sur hopefully this will be our last attempt   
we have 4 snowbabies and we have nevr had fet so i havnt a clue what the p.o.a is  
we are at gcrm in glasgow so they are to have our review tomorrow so shall know more wed prob.
one question i wanted to ask u lovely ladies is do u think it makes a difference if u give ure body a few months rest or just go ahead after one bleed
the clinic are happy enuf for us to go ahead after this AF but i dunno what to do  
also they suggested defrosting the 4 all in one go    i was very shocked at this as i thought we wud at least get 2 more trys??
so any advice or support would really be appreciated by us 
will take a wee wile for me to get to know u all


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Holly, 

I'm also at GCRM and they also told me I only had to have 1 bleed after failed IVF before we could try FET.  I'm like you and unsure whether to go ahead straight away or to wait for a couple of months to get my body back to 'normal'?  What I am surprised about is them saying they will thaw 4 embies together?.  Did they give you a reason for this?  I would definately ask if you can just thaw 2 per cycle but I suppose they must have there reasons...let us know how tomorrow goes.

Good Luck

Nic x x


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

i have been for my consultation today following my first failed fresh icsi cycle
they seem to think it was just unlucky ... easy to say but sound hopeful for my FET
They have suggested i call after my next two periods and try a Natural cycle transfer, which will probably be in Jan 2010, if my period get back to normal.  I am now going to try and forget about it a bit but it gonna be hard

Any advice appreciated

Gemma


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hiya Nic, thanks for ure reply  
yeah i near fell of me seat   when she said all 4 i was like emmmmm really i would prefer 2 at a time so they are to discuss all my queries tomorrow at the review,she just said thaw 4 and pick best 2 so i hope they let us do 2 at a time   

how are u feelin?have u decided when u are going to go ahead?my head is fried thinking about it...same as u should we take a few months out and save £ and lose weight etc etc its so hard to decide

i really like the gcrm thou the staff is fantastic and makes the journey alot more bearable......


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Holly,

How did you get on at your review appt?  Have you come any closer to deciding whether you are going to go ahead now and if so how many embies are you going to thaw?  I don't think I'm going to get a review appt, I got a phonecall after a meeting that the staff had and Pat just said that the next time they would use the same protocol but just increase my dosage slightly as I took ages to respond but that was it really.  Next time for us will be FET on the natural cycle but like you I'm not really sure about whether to wait or not.  The way I've been looking at it is that GCRM has a high success rate so they must know what they're talking about and maybe the fact that our bodies have been primed for pregnancy only a few weeks earlier will help us get a BFP this time round?  Still undecided though, like you it's a question of 'do we wait and loose weight, get fitter etc etc', or do we just go for it and if it's meant to be, it will happen?

This IVF rollercoaster is exciting isn't it?  Maybe this cylce will be it for both of us.... 

Let me know how things went  

Nic x x x


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hiya nic   Pat's not long af the phone 2me!
well she said no reason y we cudnt go straight,and that they can thaw 2 at a time but maybe just put best one back.......but anyways we will be putting 2 back 
so me an dh talked last nite and have decided to just wait til the new year and give ourselves a wee bita space and save £ and loose weight etc etc  
so now we are guna try and have a nice few months together and then get the ball rolling in jan
i hope u can decide what's best for u both,its so not easy   but i think if u are gearing on going ahead maybe thats whats rite 4 u both to do  ,the thought of testing so close to xmas etc was really scary for me thou iykwim  
but if u decide to hold out  til new year maybe we will be cycle buddies  
keep in touch and best wishes for ure next go


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey Hollie,

Great that you have decided to wait! - it seems the most sensible option but i don't know if I can control myself!!!

Been good chatting to you so keep in touch and even if we end up on different threads i'll still be checking on you and hoping for that BFP.     If I ever hear an Irish accent  in GCRM I'll give you a shout!  

Best of luck for the future.............

Nic x x x x


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi please can i join in we had our first icsi and got bfn on 18th Sep.  We have 2 frosties so hoping its our turn this time. again like some of u would like to know what it involves and hopfully shre this journey with you.

wishing us all luck for fet xx


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there, I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I was just reading your
on embryo to be thrawed as  I am due to go aboard in a couple of days to go have FET, I have 6 frozen embryo's but would like to have at least 3 put back because of my age, not too sure about the thrawing process but would like to 4 straws to be thawed leaving 2, that's if the consultant let's me.  Last time I had pregnancy but miscarried 9 weeks, I really hope this  time it works as I am not feeling too good on the drugs, it feels like my ovaries are busting. Let me know how you all get on. Lynn E.


----------



## Samantha1975 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hiya Ladies,

Can I please join this thread?? 

I had my first round of ivf and it worked with twins!!! Sadly I lost them on Sept 10th at 5months. I am trying to be postive because I have two frozen to do a fet cycle in the near future and I am not sure how this differs from the ivf process. 

Feel like I need to focus on the future but need to get my body back physically & emotionally before I start. 

Luv Sam xxx


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there Samantha,

Sorry to hear about your twins, it's a really horrible experience to lost a baby after rejoicing on receiving BFP.  I think the process of FET is a little different in terms of the medication, however I have been informed that eggs which have been frozen and have survived the thaw are far more likely to be stronger. I am due to have FET next week in South Africa and this would be my first FET, bit looking forward more than anything for going away.


My piece of advice will be to give yourself a date to start the process of FET while the drugs and are still in your system and good luck, keep us posted.

Lynn E.


----------

